# Missing Houston Couple



## WhoIAm

*Search underway for missing Houston couple last seen in Austin*

 



Krislyn Gibson and Sidney Taylor haven't been seen since they went to a nightclub in Austin late Friday night.

By Tom Abrahams
Thursday, April 07, 2016 07:17AM
HOUSTON (KTRK) --
Krislyn Gibson was last seen early Saturday morning in Austin. She was with Sidney Taylor. They drove from Houston to Austin on Friday to attend a concert Saturday. Late Friday night they went to a nightclub. That's the last anyone has seen them. Both Austin and Houston police are investigating and Texas Equusearch has more than 20 people searching for them.

"They went to a club that night and never made it back to the friend's house where they were going to spend the night at, so their clothes and everything is still at their friend's house," said Tim Miller with Equusearch.

As friends look for the couple, with little on which to go, they do know Taylor's Dodge Charger was found in midtown Houston. And a GPS locator pinged his cell phone near Bear Creek Park.

"If they would have left they would have called or told somebody," said Calvin Davis, a friend of the couple. "They just wouldn't leave from city to city without letting us know."

Davis doesn't know what to think.

"I don't think they drove back, personally. Somebody had to drive them back," he said. "I'm dumbfounded right now. I don't even know where to begin to be honest with you. I'm just hoping everything can come to some type of light where we can find them safe."


----------



## WhoIAm

Has anyone been keeping up with this case. It's kinda strange one to me. I don't know what to make of it.

They weren't a couple, just longtime friends. He's married with four kids and she has one child.


----------



## SmileyNY

WhoIAm said:


> *He's married with four kids and she has one child*.



This makes me ask what were they doing going to a club together? And Overnight?? This "new age" family structure is for the birds. I have no idea what people consider normal these days. I'm not even married... but ( with the exception of an occasional girls night out bday celebration), FH and I don't go clubbing without each other. We certainly don't go out clubbing with people of the opposite sex.

Maybe they ran away from their families because they are "in love". That's the best case scenario. I hope they haven't been harmed.


----------



## TayMac

WhoIAm said:


> Has anyone been keeping up with this case. It's kinda strange one to me. I don't know what to make of it.
> 
> They weren't a couple, just longtime friends. He's married with four kids and she has one child.



I had not heard about this but those details make me go hmmm. Married with kids and they were going to spend the night with a friend?


----------



## Subscribe

Are we concerned about their lives or judging them on decisions they made?


----------



## WhoIAm

^^^They went to Austin (2 hrs away) together, but his car was found in Houston.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Lots of my FB friends know them and are very upset about this. I dont know what to think


----------



## WhoIAm

Subscribe said:


> Are we concerned about their lives or judging them on decisions they made?



Nobody is judging. I just automatically think his wife or her boyfriend may have to have something to do with this ala Snapped or ID channel.


----------



## sj10460

I haven't heard about this story. Off to get more details, the article in the OP is vague


----------



## sj10460

The article in the OP says they were last seen Friday night at the night club but then it says Krislyn was seen early saturday morning in Austin.


----------



## WhoIAm

I don't really watch the news but I keep checking on them to see if they've been located.
Another article.


Friends and family of a Texas man and woman are baffled as to what happened to the pair, who went missing after attending a concert in Austin. According to _Fox 26 News_, the search for them concluded Wednesday night but is expected to begin again on Thursday morning.

_KPRC 2 News_ reports that friends Sidney Taylor and Krislyn Gibson, both 35, vanished sometime between Saturday, April 2, and Tuesday, April 5, after last being seen together in Austin, according to Houston Police. Authorities indicate that Sidney and Krislyn left Houston on Friday and subsequently arrived in Austin to attend the Urban Music Festival for the entire weekend.

Late Friday night, the pair went to a local Austin nightclub and have not been seen since. The search effort for Sidney and Krislyn includes both the Austin and Houston Police Departments, as well as Texas Equusearch, which has over 20 people assisting in the quest to the find the couple, reports _ABC 13 News_.

Austin authorities initially started the investigation, but Houston law enforcement joined the effort after Sidney’s vehicle, a Dodge Charger, was discovered in midtown Houston, according to _ABC 13 News_.

_Fox 26 News_ reports Equusearch was asked to take part in the investigation after a ping from Sidney’s cell phone was found to have come from west Harris County. _ABC 13 News_ reports a GPS locator indicated the ping came from near Bear Creek Park in Houston.

According to _ABC 13 News_, Tim Miller with Equusearch said regarding the missing friends:

“They went to a club that night and never made it back to the friend’s house where they were going to spend the night at, so their clothes and everything is still at their friend’s house.”

_KPRC 2 News_ reports that the two left Sidney’s cousin’s home to head to a nightclub.

Miller told _Fox 26 News_, “They’ve got them on surveillance leaving this club, and were going to spend the night at a friend’s house ten minutes away…”

One friend, Calvin Davis, told _Fox 26 News_, “Something had to be foul play somewhere.” Davis stated that he and Sidney had roomed together in college for two years and that Krislyn was part of their group of friends. According to Davis, Sidney and Krislyn had a platonic relationship and were not romantically involved, reports _Fox 26 News_.

Davis also said that Krislyn is a single mother of one son, while Sidney is married with four children, so he typically stays in frequent contact with his family, as well as his friends, according to _Fox 26 News_. Davis further added:

“It has just been too long, and he just loves us too much to make us worry like that… It’s all kind of surreal, because they were doing things all the right way. To just come up missing is something that has us all puzzled.”

According to _KPRC 2 News_, Davis noted that Sidney is a loving husband and father, and not making contact with anyone is “…definitely out of character.” He said, “This is not something he would do… I called and texted him. His phone was dead and he didn’t reply. That’s definitely not him.”

Davis spoke with _ABC 13 News_ as well regarding Sidney’s vehicle being found back in Houston, saying:

“I don’t think they drove back, personally. Somebody had to drive them back… I’m dumbfounded right now. I don’t even know where to begin to be honest with you. I’m just hoping everything can come to some type of light where we can find them safe.”

Another friend, Melody Moore, told _KPRC 2 News_ regarding Krislyn, “Something is not right. She would never leave her baby. Never.”

Authorities are asking for the public’s assistance in their search for Sidney and Krislyn. Anyone with information is asked to call the Houston Police Homicide Division at 713-308-3600 or to contact Crime Stoppers at 713-222-TIPS.


Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/2969903/mi...ending-concert-in-austin/#Fu5vgfFdsoLpOdmI.99


----------



## TayMac

WhoIAm said:


> Nobody is judging. I just automatically think his wife or her boyfriend may have to have something to do with this ala Snapped or ID channel.



I was thinking more so that one of the missing pair got the wrong idea about just being friends. It is just a strange case with not many details.

Last I read is they are holding a vigil but there aren't many leads. They didn't search in Austin.


----------



## Buckeyecurlz

If he's married then the headline is misleading and should be corrected!  "Two longtime friends disappear after a night of partying!"

Anyway-hope they're found soon!


----------



## SmileyNY

Subscribe said:


> Are we concerned about their lives or judging them on decisions they made?



I can only speak for myself: Both. Is both not allowed?

Are "we" concerned about their lives or are we judging others for expressing their opinions? Both, right? I think both is allowed.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

This is odd, not much even happens in Austin. The fact that his car and cell phone have surfaced is definitely suspect. I've seen this play out both ways, dead or just making a bad decision to be on the run (for love, lust, whatever). I hope that they are both okay, even though the situation sounds scandalous, no one should lose their life.


----------



## sj10460

SmileyNY said:


> I can only speak for myself: Both. Is both not allowed?
> 
> Are "we" concerned about their lives or are we judging others for expressing their opinions? Both, right? I think both is allowed.



no. It's not.

the new article posted gave more details. It appears his wife knew they were going to the concert together. Since they were college friends and planned to stay at other mutual friends house it seems innocent.


----------



## sj10460

It seems odd that they would let everyone know their plans if they intended to run away together.

I wonder if people would react differently if both missing persons were of the same sex


----------



## SmileyNY

sj10460 said:


> no. It's not.
> 
> the new article posted gave more details. It appears his wife knew they were going to the concert together. Since they were college friends and planned to stay at other mutual friends house it seems innocent.



It may be innocent. It may not be. It's still very unusual TO ME. Something in the milk just doesn't seem clean.


----------



## sj10460

^^
you don't have a group of college or high school friends that travel together and hang out every so often?


----------



## JerriBlank

My husband wouldn't be going on an overnight trip with a single mom.

Anyway, I hope that all is well, and that they are ok. Children do not deserve to lose their parents.


----------



## kanozas

Stating that something doesn't seem right isn't negatively judging them, it's noticing that something is awry.  Married men don't go to concerts with friends of the opposite sex and then spend the night with that person at another friend's house.  There's all kinds of wrong with this story.  Maybe it has something to do with their disappearance?  I wonder where the wife was.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

sj10460 said:


> ^^
> you don't have a group of college or high school friends that travel together and hang out every so often?



Um no, not like this.

Who is taking care of her child while they are traveling- presumably his wife is taking care of his four children. No other friends/relatives were available to go on this trip?  Why were they going to a nightclub - was part of the festival happening there? Did they meet up with trouble there since his car and cell phone were found in two different locations?


----------



## JerriBlank

kanozas said:


> Stating that something doesn't seem right isn't negatively judging them, it's noticing that something is awry.  Married men don't go to concerts with friends of the opposite sex and then spend the night with that person at another friend's house.  There's all kinds of wrong with this story.  Maybe it has something to do with their disappearance?  I wonder where the wife was.



Especially if the "single" woman has a man friend who found out about this. It can play  huge part in the disappearances.


----------



## ElizaBlue

I am well aware of this and sadly I don't believe it will end well. Unfortunate.


----------



## Mai Tai

Subscribe said:


> Are we concerned about their lives or judging them on decisions they made?



These are very valid questions that I'm sure police are also asking as the answers may give more insight as to what actually happened to these 2 people.  Not sure where you are picking up judgement.


----------



## SoniT

I hope that they are found safe. It's strange how they were staying Austin but the truck was found in Houston.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

This is sad.  i hope it's not a love triangle.  i remember hearing a story about a jamaican artist who was dating a married woman in nyc and he would visit her pretty regular. they were both married.  her husband...followed them one night to a hotel and killed them both. he told wife he had business in nyc to explain his frequent travel. that was a few years back. 

 I hope this isn't the case here.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Gofundme: https://www.gofundme.com/h3xqeudw


----------



## nysister

Very strange. I hope that they're found safe and sound and haven't been worrying their family unnecessarily.


----------



## sj10460

She'll be found, she has a lot of people who love and care about her. They've raised almost 10k in a few days.


----------



## Subscribe

Any word?


----------



## TayMac

They have been missing for 11 days now. No new leads unfortunately.



> Texas EquuSearch, who police say has played an instrumental role in organizing search efforts, suspended their search late Thursday. They say they will pick back up efforts as soon as police are able to give them another area of interest to search. "It's not for lack of effort. We just now need a little bit of luck to get us in the right area. And of course, at this point in time, it doesn't look good," Tim Miller, of Texas Equusearch, told NBC affiliate KPRC.


----------



## Lucie

Sweetg said:


> This is sad.  i hope it's not a love triangle.  i remember hearing a story about a jamaican artist who was dating a married woman in nyc and he would visit her pretty regular. they were both married.  her husband...followed them one night to a hotel and killed them both. he told wife he had business in nyc to explain his frequent travel. that was a few years back.
> 
> I hope this isn't the case here.



I knew the guy, "Country" Kerazin.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Lucie said:


> I knew the guy, "Country" Kerazin.


you got it  sad sad story.....


----------



## lux10023

i hope no yt ppl are behind them missing....yeah im blaming yt pipo on everything. ugh


----------



## ChasingBliss

sj10460 said:


> no. It's not.
> 
> the new article posted gave more details. It appears his wife knew they were going to the concert together. Since they were college friends and planned to stay at other mutual friends house it seems innocent.


Yeah Im gonna go head and just acknowledge to myself and everybody else that I am cynical AF....cus nothing about that would have been ok with me as a wife. Nothing about that would be innocent to me either. But I respect the fair-mindedness of others...I guess.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

_Latest article_

*Vanished: Families of pair missing three weeks still hold on to hope*
*Houston-area friends, both parents, have not been seen since April 1*
By Dane Schiller

April 23, 2016 Updated: April 23, 2016 8:10pm





"We have pretty much done everything that could be done," Huff said. "This case is going to be made in Austin."

Still, he asked that anyone who has a tip contact police.

A Texas EquuSearch mission drew dozens of volunteers to Harris County's Bear Creek Pioneers Park earlier this month but came up empty. The search, prompted by a possible cellphone ping in the wooded area, has been suspended.

"Somebody does know something," EquuSearch's Tim Miller said. "They didn't run off together, I can pretty much guarantee that."

_Desk still untouched_

The pair, both 35 years old, have known each other since they were students at Aldine High School in North Houston.

Taylor is a supervisor at a railroad company and works out of a Baytown rail yard. He is married with four children, ranging in age from 1 to 12, and has a degree in criminal justice from Prairie View A&M University, where he played football.

Gibson works for Exxon Mobil in The Woodlands, where the company said she remains on the payroll and her desk remains untouched.

She is single with an 8-year-old son and earned a bachelor of science degree from Sam Houston State University.

The pair was last seen Friday, April 1, about 11 p.m., when they dropped their bags at a friend's home before heading to a nightclub. Their last known contact was a telephone call at 3:08 a.m. Saturday, April 2.

*A longtime friend, who asked not to be identified out of concern for his safety, told the Chronicle the pair was going out to he Landing Strip, an Austin gentlemen's club and called to check on them at 3:08 a.m.

"Let me call y'all back, man. Let me show these people how to start this fire," Taylor said, according to the friend.*

Taylor never called back. When the friend tried to reach him again later, he got no answer.

The friend, who said he has known Taylor since they played football together in college, said he has spoken with police on multiple occasions and is considered a witness.

"I'm the last person to talk to him," he said. "If I knew where he was, we'd have a case."

The manager of The Landing Strip said he does not know if Taylor and Gibson were there that night but said investigators are welcome to review security camera footage. But they'll need to hurry, he said - the system automatically will start recording over the old footage beginning Monday.

_'A holding pattern'_

Family and friends, meanwhile, are holding out hope.

Gibson's father, Josh Gibson, said his life is in limbo while investigators probe the case.

"It is like they have you in a holding pattern," he said. "The airplane is circling around but hasn't landed yet. They tell me they are working hard, and doing such and such a thing, but no major updates."

As for Ware, she has tried to stay strong, even as a Texas Ranger earlier this week came to her home to take DNA swabs from inside her mouth. It was protocol, the ranger told her, just in case.

She has hoped and prayed, and last weekend went to Austin with other family to post handbills in restaurants, stores and bars seeking help from the public.

The Taylor and Gibson families are offering rewards for information leading to the missing pair. They have launched websites to gather donations to build up the rewards, and Taylor's father's co-workers at the Metropolitan Transit Authority of Harris County have a barbecue fundraiser scheduled for 10 a.m. April 30 in a parking lot at 74 Aldine Bender in Houston.

_'Not going to stop'_

Taylor's younger cousin, Cathleen Bazaldua, drives around Houston with "#BringSidneyTaylorHome" scrawled in shoe polish across the rear window of her car. She has become her family's voice on Facebook and other social media.

"His family wants him home, and we are not going to stop until he is found," said Bazaldua, who said Taylor was her protector as she grew up.

Bazaldua said she is certain he would not have tried to run away from his life, let alone done so without calling his mother to say he is OK.

She said as she searches for answers, her heart drops whenever she hears on the news that a body has been found. She has also thought over and over about what could have gone wrong that weekend when Taylor and Gibson disappeared.

"I wonder if it was people who he thought were his friends and something went wrong, something was said wrong," she said. "Were they his true friends? Were they friends of friends?"

Taylor's mother, Ware, said she has to believe he is still alive, even though 21 days have passed without a word from her son.

"I wonder if he has passed and I say, 'No,' " she said. "I say this in my mind, I say this in private: 'Sunny, tell me where you are, let me help you.' "

But she also worries.

"I know that if something bad has happened to him, it is God's will," she said. "I know the devil walks this earth just like God does."


----------



## Sridevi

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> The manager of The Landing Strip said he does not know if Taylor and Gibson were there that night but said investigators are welcome to review security camera footage. But they'll need to hurry, he said - the system automatically will start recording over the old footage beginning Monday.



So the cops haven't even looked at the footage of the last place they may have been?


----------



## sj10460

Sridevi said:


> So the cops haven't even looked at the footage of the last place they may have been?



perhaps they didn't have that information in the beginning? At first it was being reported they went to a club, a club and strip club are two different venues.




> I wonder if it was people who he thought were his friends and something went wrong, something was said wrong," she said. "Were they his true friends? Were they friends of friends?"



This quote seems weird, as it there's something missing from it.


----------



## DayStar

This is scary. I hope they are found safely.


----------



## Sridevi

sj10460 said:


> perhaps they didn't have that information in the beginning? At first it was being reported they went to a club, a club and strip club are two different venues.



The friend who last spoke with them said specifically they were going to the Landing Strip club so assuming the police spoke with this friend the police would have had that info at the beginning of the investigation.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Who was he helping to start a fire at that time of night and why? Does that sound weird? Or am I reading to much into it?


----------



## JerriBlank

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Who was he helping to start a fire at that time of night and why? Does that sound weird? Or am I reading to much into it?



Sounds like he was telling them how to have fun at the strip club that they were going to. ..together...while he has a wife and children...


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I don't understand why they haven't at least viewed the tape from the night they went missing. That seems like basic investigation WTF


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Just noticed the "friend" in the article said he didn't want to be identified out of concerns for his safety. Hmm, why would he be in danger for giving information? That's weird.


----------



## WhoIAm

This is such a puzzling case. Almost a month has gone by. No word. I feel sad for their kids.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

what a strange story... I hope they're safe.


----------



## LaBelleLL

this is a devastating story


----------



## Natty_Virgo

"I'm the last person to talk to him," he said. *"If I knew where he was, we'd have a case." *

What does this mean? Isn't there already a case? Does he mean that he knows they aren't alive? They need to thoroughly check this person out.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

JerriBlank said:


> Sounds like he was telling them how to have fun at the strip club that they were going to. ..together...while he has a wife and children...




Thanks

The missing guy (Taylor) told his friend "let me call you back, I'm trying to help these people start a fire". Those were his last known words. It seems so odd.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Saw FB comments from some people who claim to know them, that are saying Sidney was married but also introducing Krislyn as his fiance and her family knew this


----------



## LaBelleLL

I think the wife or the wife's people put out a hit.


----------



## PretteePlease

if these 2 didn't decide to go missing I don't think they will be found alive.


----------



## sj10460

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Saw FB comments from some people who claim to know them, that are saying Sidney was married but also introducing Krislyn as his fiance and her family knew this



 

@Femmefatal1981 you said your people know them right?


----------



## gn1g

sounds like a love triangle.   elope.  

shared it on my FB page.  Hope everyone else will do the same.  Authorities are to slothful.


----------



## sj10460

gn1g said:


> sounds like a love triangle.   elope.
> 
> shared it on my FB page.  Hope everyone else will do the same.  Authorities are to slothful.



almost a month tho? Women don't usually leave their kids like that.


----------



## sj10460

Perhaps they did run away or plan for a weekend getawy but due to the media coverage, they are scared and embarrassed to go back home. Perhaps they are thinking of or trying to create a narrative that would explain them being gone for so long. IDK. It still seems strange how they just "disappeared" either someone is helping them hide or some one did something to them.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

sj10460 said:


> @Femmefatal1981 you said your people know them right?


Yeah but they aren't the gossiping type. They are legit church folks and they aren't going to bad talk them. What's funny isn't they haven't mentioned it again so...take from that what you will.


----------



## JerriBlank

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Thanks
> 
> The missing guy (Taylor) told his friend "let me call you back, I'm trying to help these people start a fire". Those were his last known words. It seems so odd.


 Yeah I misread it. Smh. Not sure now, when people I know say that, they mean have a good time. Sounds like he might have meant it literally. Idk then. This is very weird, but I'm sure that they're dead. I don't think that they ran off.


----------



## TayMac

I really hope that they ran off together vs being harmed. But I am suspecting foul play due to the length of time.


----------



## prettyinpurple

Cali2tx said:


> "I'm the last person to talk to him," he said. *"If I knew where he was, we'd have a case." *
> 
> What does this mean? Isn't there already a case? Does he mean that he knows they aren't alive? They need to thoroughly check this person out.


I guess he meant 'more of a case' or more details about where they were.

This case is odd.



Cali2tx said:


> Just noticed the "friend" in the article said he didn't want to be identified out of concerns for his safety. Hmm, why would he be in danger for giving information? That's weird.


I assumed that he didn't want his wife or GF to know about the strip club part, or he'd need to answer some question about his whereabouts and condoning the strip club visit.  I mean it's not really funny but it made me laugh.  

Otherwise his safety worries are weird.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

@prettyinpurple it could mean that, or it could mean he knows more than he should about their whereabouts. I just don't feel like the police are doing enough to figure this out. From a ping on his phone at Bear Creek, which is pretty far from downtown and in the opposite direction from Houston (if I remember correctly), and his car being found in Houston. Did they even check for prints in the car? Even if they were some sneaking cheating idiots, they both have kids so this is still very sad. 

My other theory is the lady he was with didn't know he was married and killed them both when she found out. I guess that doesn't make sense because who took the car. I don't know but I am watching this case.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

TayMac said:


> I really hope that they ran off together vs being harmed. But I am suspecting foul play due to the length of time.


Well that explains the lack of FB chatter. The people I know went to church w/ the woman


----------



## prettyinpurple

Cali2tx said:


> @prettyinpurple it could mean that, or it could mean he knows more than he should about their whereabouts. I just don't feel like the police are doing enough to figure this out. From a ping on his phone at Bear Creek, which is pretty far from downtown and in the opposite direction from Houston (if I remember correctly), and his car being found in Houston. Did they even check for prints in the car? Even if they were some sneaking cheating idiots, they both have kids so this is still very sad.
> 
> *My other theory is the lady he was with didn't know he was married and killed them both when she found out. I guess that doesn't make sense because who took the car. *I don't know but I am watching this case.


To the bolded:  You mean the missing woman?  They are old friends and his wife knew of her.  Both of them knew the other was married, sounds like.

This thing is quite odd thought especially with the new gossip details about their actual relationship status...


----------



## Natty_Virgo

prettyinpurple said:


> To the bolded:  You mean the missing woman?  They are old friends and his wife knew of her.  Both of them knew the other was married, sounds like.
> 
> This thing is quite odd thought especially with the new gossip details about their actual relationship status...



Wait, the missing lady was married as well? I thought she was single. The wife says they are old friends, but what if she is just saying that so she won't look like a suspect. Like oh yea, I know her and didn't mind at alllll.


----------



## chicitygirl

My theory is that the wife knew something was going on between the two of them and set up a hit on them. People don't just vanish. Sad any way you look at it.


----------



## prettyinpurple

Cali2tx said:


> Wait, the missing lady was married as well? I thought she was single. The wife says they are old friends, but what if she is just saying that so she won't look like a suspect. Like oh yea, I know her and didn't mind at alllll.


Wait I had to go back and read it.  I assumed she was married.  You're right, it says she's single.

But she and the wife knew each other, sounds like the wife knew about that her husband and the now-missing lady were going out of town together.  That's from one of the articles posted, it's all getting blurry now....


----------



## Natty_Virgo

prettyinpurple said:


> Wait I had to go back and read it.  I assumed she was married.  You're right, it says she's single.
> 
> But she and the wife knew each other, sounds like the wife knew about that her husband and the now-missing lady were going out of town together.  That's from one of the articles posted, it's all getting blurry now....



Yea, the article said she knew about it but I'm not sure I believe that. I feel bad even thinking that way if she is truly grieving and didn't kill him.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

TayMac said:


> I really hope that they ran off together vs being harmed. But I am suspecting foul play due to the length of time.




This one below is beating around the bush...


----------



## sunnydaze

^^^

OK that's it. They either disappeared to start a new life together OR the wife put a hit out on them.


----------



## WhoIAm

^^^

If the wife knew all these years, why now?

I can't imagine them (especially her) being ok with abandoning their kids.


----------



## chicitygirl

WhoIAm said:


> ^^^
> 
> If the wife knew all these years, why now?
> 
> I can't imagine them (especially her) being ok with abandoning their kids.



Maybe she was waiting for an opportunity like this for them to go away on a trip. Makes it easier to orchestrate something and leave her out of the suspect lineup since she has an alibi of not even being near them when they disappeared. Clearly I watch too many episodes of Snapped...


----------



## ava2

This is so bizarre.


----------



## tru4reele

They don't want to be found.


----------



## Pat Mahurr

But didn't we read there were traces of blood in the car?


----------



## Subscribe

Any updates?


----------



## WhoIAm

*New information released in missing Houston couple case*

The Austin Police Department released new information in a case where two adults from Houston went missing while visiting Austin.

Kristlyn Gibson and Sidney Taylor, both 35 years old, disappeared from Austin while in town to attend the Urban Music Festival back on April 2nd. The two were staying with a friend in Austin. They went to a concert Friday night, then to a club after that, and no one has heard from them since.

Police have identified a suspect, Harvey Cyphers, who they believe is somehow related to their disappearance.

Cyphers is currently in Federal custody on a firearms charge.

On April 3, 2016, the Austin Police Department responded to a call concerning two missing adults that traveled from Houston to Austin to attend the Urban Music Festival the weekend of April 2, 2016. The two individuals have been identified as Sidney Taylor, Black male, 35 years of age and Krislyn Gibson, Black female, 35 years of age.

Taylor and Gibson arrived in Austin on the evening of April 1, 2016 and left their belongings at a friend’s house, where they had planned to stay for the weekend. Shortly after arriving, the pair left the house for the evening in Taylor’s 2010 black Dodge Charger. After their arrival, Taylor contacted an acquaintance, 50 year oldHarvey “Hootie” Cyphers, Black male, whom he has known for many years. Taylor, Gibson, and Cyphers met and went to the Landing Strip Club in Austin where they were seen on video entering the club together. The trio stayed at the club until closing, where the three were seen leaving together at 2 a.m. The friend they were staying with in Austin called Taylor just after 3 a.m. and spoke to him on the phone. Taylor mentioned that he was with Cyphers. This is the last contact that anyone had with Taylor or Gibson. The friend tried texting Taylor into the early morning hours of Saturday, April 2, 2016 without receiving a response. Taylor and Gibson never returned to his residence, where they had left their belongings and were supposed to spend the night. The friend became concerned as the day of April 2, 2016 continued on and he could not locate his friends. He began to reach out to his circle of friends, none of whom had heard from Gibson or Taylor. On Sunday, April 3, 2016, the friend called APD to report the couple as missing.

APD began investigating this as a Missing Persons case on April 4, 2016. On Tuesday, April 5, 2016, APD was notified by the Houston Police Department Homicide Unit that Sidney’s 2010 Dodge Charger had been located in the 2400 block of Milam Street in Houston, where it was abandoned and towed for parking violations.

Houston Police advised the vehicle contained personal effects of Gibson and Taylor that people don’t normally leave behind, and there was potentially blood and biological evidence in the car.

Gibson and Taylor both have small children at home, and are both steadily employed. Friends and family say that neither Gibson nor Taylor would abandon their families and jobs. After continuing the investigation and gathering additional information and evidence, APD believes that foul play is involved and that their disappearance is criminal in nature. Austin Homicide Cold Case Detectives and HPD have conducted parallel investigations and have maintained frequent communication in this case.

As Harvey Cyphers was the last person to see Gibson and Taylor, he was asked to come in to speak with APD Detectives. Cyphers provided a timeline of his whereabouts for the time span in question. Our investigation has revealed that Cyphers was untruthful as to his whereabouts. Cyphers acknowledged having several firearms and as a previously convicted felon is not allowed to possess firearms under federal law. APD Detectives worked with our federal partners to procure a search warrant for Cyphers’ property and recovered the firearms that Cyphers had admitted to owning. Cyphers is currently in federal custody on these firearms charges and is awaiting trial.

When inconsistencies in Cyphers’ story became apparent, APD obtained a search warrant for his residence at 6808 Montana St. in Austin. Detectives from APD, the Department of Public Safety Texas Rangers and technicians from the Texas Department of Public Safety Crime Lab spent over 20 hours processing Cyphers’ residence. During that search, blood and other evidence was discovered, leading investigators to believe that an act of violence had occurred at that location and that the crime scene had been cleaned up. To date, 11 search warrants have been obtained and served by APD Detectives and the Texas Rangers in this case. All physical evidence in this case is currently being processed by the DPS Crime Lab.

Information obtained by search warrants for cell phone records indicate that phones of Gibson, Taylor and Cyphers were all at Cyphers’ residence through the early morning hours of April 2, 2016. Later that morning, all three cell phones traveled together to Houston, where a call from Cyphers’ phone was placed to Megabus, a commercial bus line.

Calls made from Cyphers’ phone place him in the vicinity of where Taylor’s car was recovered in the 2400 block of Milam in Houston. This location is within walking distance of the Megabus pickup location. Cyphers’ phone then travels along the route that Megabus uses for its Houston to Austin leg.

This is an active and ongoing investigation. The collaborative efforts of the Austin Police Department, the Texas Rangers, the Houston Police Department, and several federal agencies have yielded significant progress in this case.

Detectives are asking anyone who may have seen Harvey Cyphers or Taylor's 2010 Dodge Charger in the Houston area on April 2, 2016, may have ridden the Megabus with Cyphers from Houston to Austin, or anyone with other related information to call the APD Homicide Cold Case/Missing Persons Unit at 512-974-5250 or Crime Stoppers at 512-472-TIPS or text "Tip 103" + your message to CRIMES.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

I'm sure a confession and bodies will turn up soon. He obviously killed them both and dumped the bodies as he drove the car back to Houston. So sad...


----------



## Zaynab

This is so strange. It's hard to kill two people solo. He must have had a gun. But why haven't they found any bodies if he dumped them along the way to Houston? 

The only reason I can think a couple went to a single guys house at that time would be to get high. Because couples the club, they wanna eat then go home for sex.


----------



## Zaynab

Early morning hours... No couple would have called him for no reason to meet them. VHe clearly brought something they wanted= Drugs


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Zaynab said:


> This is so strange. It's hard to kill two people solo. He must have had a gun. But why haven't they found any bodies if he dumped them along the way to Houston?
> 
> The only reason I can think a couple went to a single guys house at that time would be to get high. Because couples the club, they wanna eat then go home for sex.


He could have dumped them in any lake or river on I-35. With all the rain the water is high everywhere.


----------



## Zaynab

Femmefatal1981 said:


> He could have dumped them in any lake or river on I-35. With all the rain the water is high everywhere.


True


----------



## Zaynab

Femmefatal1981 said:


> He could have dumped them in any lake or river on I-35. With all the rain the water is high everywhere.


So were they or were they not in a relationship? Friends since high school makes me think they were long time FWB or reconnected at some point


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Zaynab said:


> So were they or were they not in a relationship? Friends since high school makes me think they were long time FWB or reconnected at some point


 No clue, but I have my suspicions.


----------



## bellatiamarie

This is super crazy.  I wonder if he did kill them was it planned before they even met up with him or was it just a night that went wrong.  What was the motive? They said personal belongings were still in the car so it looks like he probably didn't rob them.  So many questions.  I feel so bad for their families... their children.  I can't imagine my mother or father being missing and not knowing whether they're dead or alive.  This is so sad.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

The suspect is a bodybuilder apparently. I was trying to figure out how he could take on 2 people. But like someone said earlier he probably used a gun.





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## WhoIAm

I'm so baffled. I can't even come up with a possible motive.

The rain and flooding has been ridiculous around here. If he doesn't confess and tell authorities where he dumped the bodies I'm not sure how/if they be found.


----------



## sj10460

thanks for bumping this thread @WhoIAm. I was thinking about them the other day, it's been almost two months.

it's looking like this friend may have killed them. I can't imagine what the family must be going through with all the speculation and conspiracies.


----------



## Zaynab

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> The suspect is a bodybuilder apparently. I was trying to figure out how he could take on 2 people. But like someone said earlier he probably used a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


He doesn't look 50 to me.


----------



## TayMac

So that friend knew who was the last person to see them since day one? Sad case.


----------



## sj10460

This is soooooo sad. Why did he kill them? Surely Harvey knew he would be a suspect because he was the last known person to see them alive.


----------



## Zaynab

TayMac said:


> So that friend knew who was the last person to see them since day one? Sad case.


Right and why wouldn't he want to be identified?


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

_*MOM OF MISSING PERSON: 'THE FAMILY IS NOT HOLDING UP VERY WELL'*

Tracy Clemons
Friday, December 02, 2016 11:02PM






New information has emerged about two friends who disappeared earlier this year.

_
HOUSTON - The mother of one of two Houston friends who disappeared eight months ago is speaking out in effort to shed light on the case.

Sidney Taylor and Krislyn Gibson were last seen in Austin on April 2. The two went to a club the night before, but never made it back to his friend's house where they were staying. Taylor's Dodge Charger was found abandoned in Midtown Houston days later.

Investigators say there are no leads, but hope to have more answers in the near future.
_
*RELATED: Search underway for missing Houston friends last seen in Austin.*_

Taylor's mother, Mary Ware, told Eyewitness News that she's accepted reality, but she's far from closure.

"There's nothing that they've told us, but I know in my heart that my son has been murdered," Ware said.

Investigators said in June that there were personal items that belonged to Gibson inside the car. Sources tell Eyewitness News that blood and Gibson's purse was also found in the car.

Police believe Harvey Cyphers was the last person to see them. When Cyphers' story that night didn't stick, police searched his home and found blood there. They believe something violent happened and the crime had been cleaned up.

"I believe he's the one that killed my son," Ware said.

Cyphers pleaded guilty to a weapons charge in July. He's in federal prison while investigators wait for results from the blood found at his home and in the car.

"I just want the person that took my son's life to come forward and say where he dumped my son like a piece of trash. He deserves a respectable home going," Ware added. "He deserves to be sent with dignity just the way God sent him to us."

(Copyright ©2016 KTRK-TV. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## Natty_Virgo

They are still waiting on blood results? Wth. I came in here hoping that the family finally had closure. This is so sad.


----------



## SoniT

I was wondering what happened with this case. It's very sad. I hope that they are found and the families can get closure.


----------



## sj10460

Cali2tx said:


> They are still waiting on blood results? Wth. I came in here hoping that the family finally had closure. This is so sad.



How is this even possible?


----------



## WhoIAm

This is terrible. 8 Months later and no information.

I hope that monster finds a glimmer of humanity to free this family.


----------



## gn1g

wow, I thought the couple eloped.

How does one collect insurance money in situations like this?  no death cert, no closure, no nothing!


----------



## Natty_Virgo

sj10460 said:


> How is this even possible?



They must not be looking into it at all. No way it takes this long, I don't care how much of a backlog there is.


----------



## Phoenix

gn1g said:


> wow, I thought the couple eloped.
> 
> How does one collect insurance money in situations like this?  no death cert, no closure, no nothing!



There is a way to have a person declared dead so insurance money can be collected, but I don't know what the process entails.

ETA: Apparently a person has to have been missing for at least 7 years and some attempt has to have been made to search for them. This time can be shortened if they disappeared under perilous circumstances.


----------



## gn1g

Cali2tx said:


> They must not be looking into it at all. No way it takes this long, I don't care how much of a backlog there is.




the judicial system is a joke.  Here in Dallas they are just now looking thru DNA kits on Rape cases from 20 years ago.


----------



## FriscoGirl

*Austin man indicted in connection with 2016 disappearance of Houston friends
*
AUSTIN, Texas — A man investigated in the 2016 disappearance of two Houston friends has been indicted for allegedly tampering with two corpses.

Harvey Cyphers, 52, had been named a “person of interest” in the 2016 disappearance of Sidney Taylor and Krislyn Gibson, both 35.

According to the indictment, Cyphers: 


Tried to alter or conceal "blood, biological material, a motor vehicle, a cell phone, text messages, a bath mat, a shower liner, shower curtains and bath towels"
Altered, destroyed or concealed other evidence knowing "an investigation was pending and in progress"
Tampered with the corpses after knowing a murder or assault offense had been committed.






Austin police say Taylor and Gibson went to Austin for a festival on April 1, 2016. While there, they called Cyphers, who Taylor had reportedly known for several years.

Swann said the three of them went a strip club called The Landing Strip and stayed until 2 a.m., when they were seen on surveillance video leaving the club, according to APD Detective Jay Swann.

The friend they were staying with called to check on them at 3 a.m., and Taylor told the friend they were with Cyphers.

Taylor's car was later found abandoned in midtown Houston and his cell phone last pinged around Bear Creek Park in west Houston.

"We miss them. We need them. We have a pit in our stomach that's empty in our hearts," Sydneys mother, Mary Helen Ware, told us back then . "We want them back. We want them back. Please tell us something! Somebody knows something." 

Taylor was married with four kids. Gibson had two children and friends say both were devoted parents who would never abandon their families.

"That's the tough part of it, the mystery of it, not knowing what happened," Josh Gibson, Krislyn's father, said in 2016. "I want my daughter back and I want her back safe."

Meanwhile, this is not the first time Cyphers has had trouble with the law. He was convicted of unlawful possession of a firearm in 2001 and convicted of possession of a controlled substance in 1998, according to the indictment.

Link
(Via KHOU 11)


----------



## natural2008

This is still a mystery geeesh. Wonder what really happened?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

What could've possibly happened for someone you know to kill you and your friend? Did a weapon go off accidentally killing one and then he killed the other to cover it up? Seems like it wouldn't have been over money since the guy invited him out. Was he on drugs and it caused him to be paranoid and attack?

I'm surprised the bodies haven't been found. I hate that the families don't have closure.


----------



## FriscoGirl

natural2008 said:


> This is still a mystery geeesh. Wonder what really happened?



I hope and pray he gives a full confession with all the details before he leaves this earth.


----------



## Theresamonet

FriscoGirl said:


> *Austin man indicted in connection with 2016 disappearance of Houston friends
> *
> AUSTIN, Texas — A man investigated in the 2016 disappearance of two Houston friends has been indicted for allegedly tampering with two corpses.
> 
> Harvey Cyphers, 52, had been named a “person of interest” in the 2016 disappearance of Sidney Taylor and Krislyn Gibson, both 35.
> 
> According to the indictment, Cyphers:
> 
> 
> Tried to alter or conceal "blood, biological material, a motor vehicle, a cell phone, text messages, a bath mat, a shower liner, shower curtains and bath towels"
> Altered, destroyed or concealed other evidence knowing "an investigation was pending and in progress"
> Tampered with the corpses after knowing a murder or assault offense had been committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin police say Taylor and Gibson went to Austin for a festival on April 1, 2016. While there, they called Cyphers, who Taylor had reportedly known for several years.
> 
> Swann said the three of them went a strip club called The Landing Strip and stayed until 2 a.m., when they were seen on surveillance video leaving the club, according to APD Detective Jay Swann.
> 
> The friend they were staying with called to check on them at 3 a.m., and Taylor told the friend they were with Cyphers.
> 
> Taylor's car was later found abandoned in midtown Houston and his cell phone last pinged around Bear Creek Park in west Houston.
> 
> "We miss them. We need them. We have a pit in our stomach that's empty in our hearts," Sydneys mother, Mary Helen Ware, told us back then . "We want them back. We want them back. Please tell us something! Somebody knows something."
> 
> Taylor was married with four kids. Gibson had two children and friends say both were devoted parents who would never abandon their families.
> 
> "That's the tough part of it, the mystery of it, not knowing what happened," Josh Gibson, Krislyn's father, said in 2016. "I want my daughter back and I want her back safe."
> 
> Meanwhile, this is not the first time Cyphers has had trouble with the law. He was convicted of unlawful possession of a firearm in 2001 and convicted of possession of a controlled substance in 1998, according to the indictment.
> 
> Link
> (Via KHOU 11)



So... He’s been indicted for tampering with their corpses, but not for killing them? Have their bodies even been found?


----------



## FriscoGirl

Theresamonet said:


> So... He’s been indicted for tampering with their corpses, but not for killing them? *Have their bodies even been found?*



Thats a good question!


----------

